# Are local accents sexy?



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Have to guiltily admit, being chatted up by someone from Midsomer Norton in the local pub does not make my mind wander down erotic avenues even if they look like Jake Gygenhaal. 
And how many local accentenuated people do you see presenting local news or in any position of power? The welsh as an evil example are proud of their language-we have no different language but surely this mimicking/degregation of a local heritage is cultural aparthied on a teeny tiny scale? it's never really bothered me much to be honest and sure am guily of subconsiously judging myself, but talking to a local mate of mine, she gets annoyed at being labelled dumb the second she opens her mouth by Londoners who seem to have reclaimed the countryside she was born in....What do you think? Do locals just sound funny? Do you sound funny? Am i just desperately trying to think of more threads to defeat the Welsh and put off doing work?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't care what she sounds like, I'm not after a conversation.  

*scarpers*


----------



## zenie (Apr 11, 2006)

But I dont think I count as I am not a yokel....more Margot from The Good Life


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I don't care what she sounds like, I'm not after a conversation.
> 
> *scarpers*


You've met her then?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I don't care what she sounds like, I'm not after a conversation.
> 
> *scarpers*





OOOOOOOOOoooooooh 

aaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHH


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

Back top the point, I'd agree that regional accents are looked down upon.  Somehow you're labeled 'thick' if you speak like a wurzel and it's simply not the case.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Back top the point, I'd agree that regional accents are looked down upon.  Somehow you're labeled 'thick' if you speak like a wurzel and it's simply not the case.


Yes, I was just thinking as I said about the profligacy of Geordie,Irish etc accents which seem to be considered 'cool' on national tv and radio but never seems to be a local one, specially a rural accent-Mind you Tricky had a lovely burr


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

i used to have a local accent, which i got after losing the child hood irish accent....but then i left the west country and over the years it has waned, although at the mucky pup the other night, speaking to two other yokel refugees Onket, and STFC, we all lapsed into our original accent   it never leaves you totally


----------



## zenie (Apr 11, 2006)

See STFC seems to think he’s lost his accent but I’ve told him it’s still there much to his annoyance  – same for Onket and Hollis as well. Perhaps you don’t notice it if you are a yokel, but as a home counties girl I can hear it loads.

Grrrr.. accents rock


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I only realise how strong my accent is when I hear a recording of it.  In my head it's hardly there at all.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> See STFC seems to think he’s lost his accent but I’ve told him it’s still there much to his annoyance  – same for Onket and Hollis as well. Perhaps you don’t notice it if you are a yokel, but as a home counties girl I can hear it loads.
> 
> Grrrr.. accents rock


Tis indeed all relative to where you are.. i don't really have a local accent as moved around too much but up north at the mo and keep being told I sound 'posh'! Never been told that before


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes Yes


Women with really broad brummie /Ulster/ yokel accents.   Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes YesYes Yes Yes Yes Yes
> 
> 
> Women with really broad brummie /Ulster/ yokel accents.   Mmmmmmmm.


i have a thing for Irish (both North and South) and Scottish   And general Northernness


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> See STFC seems to think he’s lost his accent but I’ve told him it’s still there much to his annoyance  – same for Onket and Hollis as well. Perhaps you don’t notice it if you are a yokel, but as a home counties girl I can hear it loads.
> 
> Grrrr.. accents rock



stfc has definitely retained more of his than me and onket have, although maybe we're just suppressing it, as cockenees and home counties gals have problems understanding us otherwise


----------



## astral (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i have a thing for Irish (both North and South) and Scottish   And general Northernness



me too *looks dreamy*

I've just realised that none of my friends or the people I work with have 'proper' local accents, everyone has moved here from somewhere else.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2006)

It's down to imprinting of course, but I like North Yorks accents on women.

I like the south western accent. It sounds honest and friendly - which the majority of south west folk seem to be.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

If some buxom women calls me 'my special luvver', I goes weak at the knees


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> i have a thing for Irish (both North and South) and Scottish   And general Northernness




Hellllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> If some buxom women calls me 'my special luvver', I goes weak at the knees



They need to be thrusting their cleavage in your face and a tankard of cider into your hand for full effect though.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 11, 2006)

No way....heard some girl down here go 'yerr wortevurr' the other day, so I set fire to her and sent her on her way. Other accents that get me reaching for the swan vestas are brummie, manc (although sometimes good for a bit of rough), scouse and general northern accents....

Give me a northern irish/scottish/welsh tone any day....froowowwwaaarrr! Or even Russian....didnt know that was sexy til I heard a russian bird speak the other day (she was damn fine anyway though   )


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

I voted _"-Yes it's sexy!"_, but obviously it really depends on who's whispering those words of Wurzel Love.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Apr 11, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> They need to be thrusting their cleavage in your face and a tankard of cider into your hand for full effect though.



I get a semi on every time I hear Jolene Perks in the Archers.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

*whispers words of wurzel love*


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2006)

My accent sort of slipped away - well it helps if people can understand you - and was distinctly upper class west indian (yes, there is such a thing). Now I'm back in these yer parts its back to being yokel .


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Give me a northern irish


That accent is the worst. Sounds like someone saying "Yarry yorry yurry" in an angry moan.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> They need to be thrusting their cleavage in your face and a tankard of cider into your hand for full effect though.



Sounds like me last week.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 11, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Sounds like me last week.



I'm embarrassed to admit that I don't recall that event - memorable, or even mammorable, as it should have been.

Perhaps the cider was flat?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I only realise how strong my accent is when I hear a recording of it.  In my head it's hardly there at all.


Same here, whenever I hear a recording of my voice, I think, fucking hell who's that bloody yokel talking crap... then I realise it's me 

Local accents are cool though, I love taking the piss out of my london born and bred girlfriend's accent. She pretends she doesn't have one but that makes it even more funny when she slips into it


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *whispers words of wurzel love*









_"Iworswordip tworhworawortworzel yworoworuworrworzel gworoworawortworzel?"_ 

Who could possibly resist?


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Not common... but broad westcountry accents aren't sexy either, I'm afraid. Not to me, anyway.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Not common... but broad westcountry accents aren't sexy either, I'm afraid. Not to me, anyway.


what about a soft westcountry burrr?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> what about a soft westcountry burrr?



Luverly.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 11, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> That accent is the worst. Sounds like someone saying "Yarry yorry yurry" in an angry moan.



WHOAHWHOAHOLDIT RIGHT THERE! I've just remembered what you mean...

Southern Irish, give me a Southern Irish....thats what I meant to say...

mortorcyeeclehelmut
baathtoyul
poyershoyer


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> My accent sort of slipped away - well it helps if people can understand you - and was distinctly upper class west indian (yes, there is such a thing). Now I'm back in these yer parts its back to being yokel .



Did you live there then??


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 11, 2006)

I think west country accents are lovely and sexy too


----------



## zenie (Apr 11, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> stfc has definitely retained more of his than me and onket have, although maybe we're just suppressing it, as cockenees and home counties gals have problems understanding us otherwise



Well sometimes I'm Margot, sometimes I'm Kat Slater   

*Starts daydreaming about men with accents*


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> what about a soft westcountry burrr?



Don't get me wrong, wouldn't put me off...

But wouldn't draw me in, either.

Give me a rough-as-rats sounding Manc, any day.

Sorry n'tha'.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

Its odd cos my S London accent goes down REALLY well in the Souwf west with the ladies 


 


EY. . . ow yoooo doin


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Thas a good ideal...


----------



## Yetman (Apr 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Well sometimes I'm Margot, sometimes I'm Kat Slater
> 
> *Starts daydreaming about men with accents*



Ooooaoaaaarrreet me darlin'   

Moi 1500th post? All yours moi luurrrve x


----------



## STFC (Apr 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> See STFC seems to think he’s lost his accent but I’ve told him it’s still there much to his annoyance  – same for Onket and Hollis as well. Perhaps you don’t notice it if you are a yokel, but as a home counties girl I can hear it loads.
> 
> Grrrr.. accents rock



Well, two lovely ladies at the Mucky Pup told me that I didn't have a West Country accent. I think it comes out more depending on the company I'm in and/or amount of alcohol consumed. All the barrow boys I work with tell me that a there's a bit of a twang to certain words but on the whole it's not too bad. They'd crucify me otherwise. 

When I go back to visit my parents they think I sound like a cockney. I'm afraid that since being away for nearly five years I have really grown to dislike the Gloucester accent.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> See STFC seems to think he’s lost his accent but I’ve told him it’s still there much to his annoyance  – same for Onket and Hollis as well. Perhaps you don’t notice it if you are a yokel, but as a home counties girl I can hear it loads.
> 
> Grrrr.. accents rock


The only time I met Hollis I could definitely tell he was of westcountry yoke


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Did you live there then??



sorry for belated reply - yes, for 18-19 years in St Lucia.


----------



## Onket (Apr 11, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> Well, two lovely ladies at the Mucky Pup told me that I didn't have a West Country accent.



They lied.




			
				STFC said:
			
		

> When I go back to visit my parents they think I sound like a cockney. I'm afraid that since being away for nearly five years I have really grown to dislike the Gloucester accent.



Now I think _I_ sound like a cockney. But to hear that I've still got an accent is fantastic. I don't understand that you don't like yours, mate. To me a West Country accent sounds like home. And home is a good place.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> The time I met Hollis I could definitely tell he was of westcountry yoke




me too, but that's cos he was visiting his folks in taunton


----------

